# Knicks vs Cavs: Nov 13, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*vs







*
*Date: November 13, 2006*
*Time: 7:30 PM*
*TV: MSG/NBALP*

*Here is the projected lineup for both teams:*
*Knicks*




































*Curry/Frye/Richardson/Crawford/Marbury*
*Cavs*






































*Big Z/Gooden/Lebron/Hughes/Snow*
​*Knicks:*


> Quentin Richardson is a busy man. He's beginning to gain somewhat of a defensive reputation after experiencing a measure of success against the likes of Carmelo Anthony and Tracy McGrady. Next up is LeBron James on Monday at Madison Square Garden. Richardson wasn't even supposed to figure prominently in the rotation before Jared Jeffries suffered a fractured wrist. And yet, so far, Richardson has been the best player on the roster. He also is averaging 19.


*Cavs:*


> The Knicks might have won only 23 games last season, but they won two of three meetings with the Cavaliers. The Cavaliers on Monday will get their first look at the Knicks, who want to play up-tempo this year under coach Isiah Thomas. Cleveland has lost its last three games at Madison Square Garden, including a 96-94 verdict last April 5 when Jamal Crawford buried a shot at the buzzer. Cleveland is 21-60 lifetime in the Big Apple.


 ​


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We need to snatch a win tonight. Im tired of losing.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> We need to snatch a win tonight. Im tired of losing.


I know that's right. Francis is back in the starting lineup so maybe we can get a win here, but we are at home which does not sit well with some of the Knick players. LOL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks with a 5 point lead as the 1st quarter ends. We are actually playing some decent defense.


----------



## Ukrainian Shark (Nov 14, 2005)

How many points have Q-Rich after the 1-st qtr?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Knicks down by 4 at halftime. Nate Robinson and Steph are pathetic defensively, they allow Damon Jones to get wide open looks. Quentin Richardson and Frye (Yes I said Frye) are having a great 1st half, about time Frye.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

1st half stats, Steph and Nate should be ashame of themselves for allowing that bum Damon Jones to get off like that.

<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L James, F</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Gooden, F</TD><TD>0-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Ilgauskas, C</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Hughes, G</TD><TD>3-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Snow, G</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Pavlovic</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Varejao</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Jones</TD><TD>7-8</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Marshall</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>17-44
(.386)</TD><TD>10-13
(.769)</TD><TD>7-12
(.583)</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>24</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>51</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>5-13</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>11</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>4-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Francis, G</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>19-40
(.475)</TD><TD>6-7
(.857)</TD><TD>3-7
(.429)</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>47</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 2</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Frye (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Steve Javie, Tony Brown, Derrick Collins
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice play by Nate Robinson against Damon Jones, we have to pump up the defense if we have a chance at winning this game. 8 minutes left and down by 5.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Down by 2, come on guys pump up the defense that's the only way you going to win. Lebron and Damon Jones need to be locked down in order to get a victory here.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Crawford just hit the sickest shot I have ever seen.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

i love how the refs swallowed their whistles


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Down by 5 with less than 40 minutes remaining, it will take a miracle to get a win here. OH well, at least Frye broke out of his funk and Nate had one of his best games as a Knick.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

marbury is really starting to piss me off.....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks lose by the final score of 102-96. The Knicks are 0-3 at the Garden, poor defense by Nate and Steph to contain Damon Jones cost us. On the bright side, Nate had a excellent game, but we have to bounce back. The schedule gets a little better, but Isiah has to get this team focus on defense first.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> marbury is really starting to piss me off.....


The fans have officially turned on him now. I think the game against Memphis was his best this season. We have to make some adjustments in that starting lineup. Our bench always seem to bring us back in the game, but our veterans are lax and not focus. If I'm Isiah I would kill that Steph and Francis backcourt but wait until the end of this month to see if it will get any better.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Cleveland Cavaliers*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L James, F</TD><TD>10-19</TD><TD>6-9</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Gooden, F</TD><TD>1-8</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Ilgauskas, C</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>L Hughes, G</TD><TD>6-12</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Snow, G</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Pavlovic</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Varejao</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Jones</TD><TD>9-12</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>7-10</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>29</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Marshall</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Wesley</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>36-79
(.456)</TD><TD>20-30
(.667)</TD><TD>10-21
(.476)</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>40</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>102</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 11</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>7-18</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>17</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, F</TD><TD>5-11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>E Curry, C</TD><TD>5-9</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>8-16</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Francis, G</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>0-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>D Lee</TD><TD>4-5</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>10</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>9-10</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>19</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Balkman</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>39-80
(.488)</TD><TD>14-18
(.778)</TD><TD>4-16
(.250)</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>23</TD><TD>96</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 9</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Frye (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Steve Javie, Tony Brown, Derrick Collins
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

JAMAL CRAWFORD IS GOD! that shot was amazing. but we lost, again. when are we gonna play ****ty teams so we can actually win. That frye block on lebron was bull****, not a foul at all. we shouldve won. damn zebras.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

They always try to play catch up and they always fall short. When are they going to learn they need to get ahead of teams and stay there. Its like they have a condition, they have to get down before they can get up.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

Steph will do better obvi. he had a "garbage" game like that before and then the next he did sick. just an off game. good playmaking though.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> They always try to play catch up and they always fall short. When are they going to learn they need to get ahead of teams and stay there. Its like they have a condition, they have to get down before they can get up.


It's the defense, we should know how to defend the 3 by now. No way should Damon Jones get a season high like he did tonight at home. It was pathetic, and that cost us the game big time. Wizards/Heat/Boston are up next. If we can somehow get 2 out of 3 I'll be happy, even though Miami has been playing like trash lately I don't see us beating them this week.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

One more thing, the coaching was horrible tonight. Isiah went with that pathetic small lineup who can't defend, where he should have sat Steph down and just added Quentin and kept Lee in the ball game for rebounding alongside Curry. Then in the 4th quarter the energy died down and he waited until the last damn minute to bring in the all energy team, don't worry about hurting people's feelings Isiah if Steph is awlful sit his butt down too damn!


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I think (and hope) this was a final straw of what zeke had to see. He gave the rotations he made in the preseason a chance but they are not working. Hes going to need to make a change to the starting lineup and the lineup that comes off the bench. I know he dosnt want to do it because players are going to feel like its last year, but you have to do what you have to do. This is not working how he has it now. I felt this would be a last chance for the lineups and I can only hope he changes it before its too late.


*Changes that need to be made starting against the wizards because what we have is not working.
-Need to see more of Lee. He needs to be a full time player(30+ mintues a night)Maybe put him in the starting lineup.
-Francis and Marbury backcourt is not working. Just like I feared they can not co-exsits because neither play real defense. Plus Starbury is in a slump and may need to rid some bench wood in fourth quarters if he dosnt get act together.
-Frye got out of his slump tonight, but he needs to be on watch and bench him whenever he hits another wall. Were too deep of a team to let one player
take down the whole ship. Let him work things out in practice and just give 
more mintues to Lee.

These are just some of the things that are going to have to be done soon cause the ship is sinking in a hurry.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I was half watching this game last night with the Cavs announcers and it seemed like every minute and a half, Austin Carr was saying "See the guards are playing to much like individuals, there is no teamwork for the Knicks"

Because of a fussy 7 month old, I didn't get to watch too closely, but what I did see, looked like the exact reason why so many people laughed at the idea of a Francis and Marbury backcourt


----------

